# Just bought 1995 Black 300zx NA auto, what upgrades should I add first?



## Casutherland42 (Jun 25, 2011)

So I just purchased a used 1995 black Nissan 300zx Non twin turbo automatic trans car, I cant wait to toss some upgrades on it. My question is, what upgrades should I put on it first, what website can I get those upgrades from for a good deal, and about how much will it cost to have them installed? The car has been very well kept and has about 160 on the engine. I paid 4500 on it and have about 1000-1500 to spend on it. That includes parts and installation.

Thanks guys!


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

1995 is a Z32. Might want to try that section.


----------

